

Anatomy of a Computer Virus - kachnuv_ocasek
http://www.computerlove.net/generic/mainitem/38011

======
wglb
I am not a fan of this style, where we have moving rectangles spitting out the
words being spoken simultaneously. Gives the illusion of information without
really delivering much.

------
iambot
nice video, about the stuxnet virus. very well done motion graphics, a good
job all round.

